# NHS ATTEMPT HAS COME UP....HOW SOON IS OK TO GO AGAIN??



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi eveyone,we had our gorgeous son in June this year after our first attempt at ivf,and realise how lucky we are.Our dilemna now is that i rang simply out of curiosity to our fertility centre only to be told that my "FREE" attempt was due to start next month.I'm breastfeeding at the moment and my periods haven't returned.I postponed it in a bit of a panic but i will see a consultant in about two months time to discuss where we go from here.However,i understand that you cant pick and choose when to have the treatment and my fear is going into tx too soon.
I'm also 38 coming 39 next April so dont really have the luxury of time,any help,reassurance would be greatly appreciated,Thanx Ava xxxxx,


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Ava,

Firstly congrats on the birth of your DS. 

Great news that your area are funding a go and I can understand that you don't want to let this opportunity go.

In terms of how long to wait I know most medical advice is to wait 6 months after birth to give your body a chance to recover and rebuild reserves. Also my clinic wanted at least one clear cycle after I had finished breastfeeding before starting txt again. I wanted to feed Evelyn for at least a year and so that really dictated our timetable for ttc no 2.

Its very personal though and only you can decide when you're ready for another baby. It won't hurt to chat this through with your consultant and might help you to clarify your decision.

Best of luck whatever you decide.

lol


Edna


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

good luck ava,
can i say when i was trying for my ds...my free tmt was going to be in may 2002 but something come up i couldnt do it so cancelled that month.....then june came then july aug sept then we started....my clinic said its fine to do it when ever as you have 1 fund for a ivf cycle....so i dont think you HAVE TO DO IT ASAP . just think you have your funds awaiting now for you....but i echo what was said and make a appointment and see what they say ...............good luck xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

do you still get a free go if you already have a baby    

Sweetcheeks x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

i believe everyone gets one shot on the nhs, im sure a few people have to wait ages on the waiting list so inbetween time they pay private. 

i was lucky my free go resulted in my ds....since then i have paid for 2 ivf's ans 1 fet.

good luck

xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Sweetchecks,

Everyone should have a free go (per Tony Blair's promise). However in reality it depends on your PCT and its rules. In East and North Herts having a child living with you disqualifies you from NHS funding, so no chance for us. I know other PCTs have similar rules but not all.

You need to check with your GP / consultant for a definitive answer.


Edna


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Sweetcheeks,

We also don't get an NHS funded cycle with the Swindon and Marlborough Trust because we already have children.

Jules


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Im sure we dont get another chance either... 

cuz in-directly we didnt actually use an ivf cycle - cuz it got cancelled... soooo... if they are giving the proomise of a free nhs one - they owe me one  

we live in the north west  

Sweetcheeks x


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,thanks for posting.I am now a little confused as i was sure i just stayed on the list until my go came up,will have to wait and see now with regards funding.

Thanks for replying,will let you all know outcome in due course.

Ava xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

We were refused a free go full stop because dh has 2 children - even though they dont live with us.  They definitely wouldn't give us a freebie now!!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

They don't fund in wales either if you or your partner has any children! good luck with whatever happens love jo xxx


----------

